# Carne Molida con Chile Chipotle



## cocinero (Dec 12, 2003)

For those of you that want a really great tasting dish that contains great Mexican flavors, I wanted to offer this very easy to make recipe.

This is one that I like, especially when you need to put something flavorful together in a hurry.

8	corn Tortillas, fried flat and drained
2	pounds ground beef 
2	canned Chiles Chipotles (or to your taste), finely chopped
1	small white onion, chopped
4	cloves garlic, finely chopped
1	cup canned crushed tomatoes
	freshly ground black pepper and salt to taste
1	cup *Crema Mexicana or sour cream (sour cream seems to work very well)
2	medium white onions, very thinly sliced
2	large tomatoes, very thinly sliced

Place ground beef in a large frying pan over high heat. As the beef begins to brown, turn the heat to medium. Cook until beef is well browned. Place in a colander over a bowl and set aside to drain. Over medium heat, add 2 tablespoons oil to the frying pan used to cook the beef. Add chopped onion, garlic, and sauté until the onion is clear. Add Chile Chipotle and sauté 30 seconds. Add crushed tomatoes and simmer on low heat for 5 minutes. Return drained beef to tomato mixture and incorporate well. Add 2 cups water (or broth) and cook, stirring frequently until most of moisture has evaporated. Add seasoning. On each fried Tortilla place a layer of cream, a layer of seasoned beef mixture, onion, tomato and serve.

Crema Mexicana tastes like a combination of sour cream and heavy cream. It is used for topping many dishes. It has a very pleasant taste, and very definitely cuts the "hotness" in dishes heavy with Chile heat. However, for this dish, I like the taste of market purchased sour cream (crema agría).  

Homemade fried corn tortillas are much better than the packaged style. 

You could make this with ground turkey, ground pork or textured vegetable protein (available in many forms these days).

This is also very good filling for "tacos dorados", "burritos", as a topping for "sopes", or simply place 3 to 4 tablespoons in your salad, with some sour cream and "guacamole".

"Buen Provecho"

Bill Gibson
Crestline, CA
"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 15, 2003)

THANK YOU!  This looks wonderful


----------

